# ext2 zu fat32 formatieren



## maczarr (28. Januar 2003)

Hoi Leute!
Also, ich habe ein kleines Problem, und zwar: Ich habe einen Rechner, auf dem Linux Mandrake installiert ist und das Dateisystem der Festplatte ist ext2 [wenn ich mich nicht irre, heißt Linux-Format ja so]. Jetzt wuerde ich gerne Windows auf dem Rechner installieren und dafuer die Festplatte formatieren [fat32 oder aehnliches]. Mit dem Dos-Befehl "format" geht das nun natuerlich nicht, da die ext2-festplatte ja keinen laufwerksbuchstaben und daher ein "format c:" nicht funktioniert...
Weiss jemand Rat, wie ich das beheben koennte?
Anmerkung: Windows erkennt die Festplatte derzeit nicht, da Windows ja nie ext2-Festplatten anzeigt oder Aehnliches!
Ich hoffe, dass die Frage detailliert genug gestellt wurde, ansonsten bitte einfach fragen!
Danke schonmal im Vorraus!
BzbE, mz


----------



## wackelpudding (28. Januar 2003)

DOS-prompt: _fdsik_, die nicht-DOS-partition löschen und danach eine DOS-partition erstellen.


----------

